# STX 38 engine help



## VA_DeereHunter (Mar 20, 2012)

I have an STX 38. I belive it has been sitting in a garage for a year or two. I got it running tonight, but not strong or long. The first couple times it turned over it would run for a minute, start blowing white smoke, and then shut off. I finally got it to run, but it didn't seem to be running wide open at full idle, and when I pulled it back to slow idle it wanted to die. #[email protected]$:

I am going to purchase the tune-up kit, and use that as a starting point, but any help would be appreciated.

Here are the engine specs:

Kohler Command 13
Model: CV13S
Spec #: 21509
Family: SKH398UIG2RB
Serial #: 2602617392


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sounds like the carb is plugged up.


----------

